# StreetSession in KA!!!!



## Saci (26. Februar 2006)

Sers Leutz,
Wir (ICH   , en paar Leut aus Karlsbad, un en Haufen aus Wilferdingen) ham gedacht, wir organisieren dieses OSTERN (vorraussichtlich Ostermontag) ne kleene Streetsession in KA, nachdem des letztes Jahr schon ganz witzig war, au wenns wetter nich Ideal war!
Also, dass des alles net gaaanz so Planlos abläuft wie letztes Jahr ("Croissant") hatts organisiert    , wolltma dieses Jahr schon en paar WE vorher en bissle rumrollern mitn paar Locals, weil wir uns nich sooooo gut auskennen. 
haja, meldet euch grad emole!! wird witzig!!
(Stargast: CROSSIE  )


----------



## primaschaefer (26. Februar 2006)

der ryan leech und seine bande ist auch dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (26. Februar 2006)

primaschaefer schrieb:
			
		

> der ryan leech und seine bande ist auch dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Verarsch doch die leut net so, nachher glaubn se dir noch, Glaub dich lasse ma net mitfahrn!!!  (außer dein radl is bis dahin fertig)


----------



## shield (26. Februar 2006)

was hier? ryan leech mit nur einer bremse unterwegs? nene, der muss schon mit seinem alurad mit!
was geht mit den bambergern? wo seid ihr?


----------



## muddyrider (2. März 2006)

Ich war letztes Jahr dabei und fand es ganz cool. Also werde ich diesmal vermutlich auch am Start sein.
Vielleicht ein paar Bemerkungen:
- letztes Jahr waren ziemlich viele Riders dabei, die Spots sollten entsprechend gewählt werden.
- Die sk8parks von Karlsruhe sind cool, aber leider oft von tausend kiddies überwältigt. Wenn man dort angenehm fahren will muss man den richtigen Zeitpunkt wählen.
- es macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn 15 Minuten durch die Stadt zu fahren, um nur eine Treppe runterzustürzen. Die Spots sollten also abwechslungsreich sein, um mehr als 10 Minuten dort zu bleiben.
- Dirten kann man inzwischen in Karlsruhe auch...


----------



## Saci (4. März 2006)

wo kann ma in KA dirten (außer in Rüppur)??, gibts was in stadtnähe, rüppur is scho e bissle weit weg, so mit ner gruppe un so isses au zu klein, find ich!!


----------



## kermit* (4. März 2006)

muddyrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war letztes Jahr dabei und fand es ganz cool. Also werde ich diesmal vermutlich auch am Start sein.
> Vielleicht ein paar Bemerkungen:
> - letztes Jahr waren ziemlich viele Riders dabei, die Spots sollten entsprechend gewählt werden.
> - Die sk8parks von Karlsruhe sind cool, aber leider oft von tausend kiddies überwältigt. Wenn man dort angenehm fahren will muss man den richtigen Zeitpunkt wählen.
> ...



Ich denk, ich komm auch mit, außer ich muss dringend Eier suchen... 

Das mit den Kiddies kenn ich auch zur Genüge: "Könntet ihr bitte neben der Funbox statt auf der Funbox rauchen und rumgröhlen?" Vor allem, wenn die Kids unerzogen und dementsprechend frech sind, wirds anstrengend... aber ich denke, wenn genügend Radler kommen, kann man die Kids zur Flucht "überreden"


----------



## shield (4. März 2006)

kermit* schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann man die Kids zur Flucht "überreden"




überreden is gut  
vielleicht so  gucken und dann rennen sie weg
bin dafür wir nehmen einfach wieder johnson mit der n paar bier trinkt und dann rumschreit, dann rennen die kiddiz von alleine weg

es gibt doch ne neue halle in karlsruhe, aber da können wir wohl gar nich rein bzw mit so vielen leuten wirds *******, ausserdem kostet es eintritt und und und

und wenn wir n abstecher nach grötzingen machen?! wär doch wenigstens was, is zwar n bissel weit weg und im moment noch sch**** aber was solls

ich frag mich sowieso warum hier kein feedback kommt 
----> @saci: ich glaub es wär gut wenn wir im titel noch das datum reinschreiben oder "ostersession" dazuschreiben  


bling bling und schüss


----------



## lelebebbel (4. März 2006)

> es gibt doch ne neue halle in karlsruhe,


echt? wo? wer? wie? was?


----------



## shield (4. März 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> echt? wo? wer? wie? was?




also einfach da drauf klicken, aber wie gesagt das kann man mit nem rollenden stahldingen und bremsen dran vergessen


----------



## vagrand (5. März 2006)

hallo erstma

letztes jahr wars schon nen bisschen vom dickem verplant , der hatte ja keine ahnung wo gute spots sin.
Das problem in KA is , dass die spots auf große fläche verteilt sind und einige vorschläge wo es hingehen soll nicht angenommen wurden.Wie z.b eine bank to fence auf die scheinbar keiner bock hatte.
Wenn jemand mal die spots anschauen will sollte er einfach mich fragen  ich bin ortsansässiger ramp/street fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blueri-der (5. März 2006)

also ich komm zwar aus karlsruhe aber das mit den spots is wirklich en problem weil die ziemlich verteilt sind, ich würde zwar mitkommen aber kenn mcih net aus dirte eher


----------



## Lucifer13 (10. März 2006)

hi, wann genau trefft ihr euch und wo? kann jeder kommen der will?   komm aus bühl, hab zwar nix aufem kasten aber wollt gerne ein paar gleich gesinnte kennen lernen...


----------



## kermit* (11. März 2006)

Lucifer13 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, wann genau trefft ihr euch und wo?



siehe oben: voraussichtl. Ostermontag. Ich denk mal HBF ist der beste Treffpunkt, aber da is noch nix ausgemacht... 



			
				Lucifer13 schrieb:
			
		

> kann jeder kommen der will?



ich sag einfach mal: JA, warum auch nicht?!



			
				Lucifer13 schrieb:
			
		

> komm aus bühl, hab zwar nix aufem kasten aber wollt gerne ein paar gleich gesinnte kennen lernen...



Geht mir genauso... 

Schöner Gruß


----------



## primaschaefer (11. März 2006)

Hey Lucifer13 des is doch gar kein problem ist doch super wenn neue dabei sind


----------



## shield (11. März 2006)

und wenn der ryan leech kommt wirds auch jut

@lucifer13: jeder hat mal angefangen und es sind nich nur die pros dort! einfach nur velieren gehn und umso mehr dabei sind umso besser wirds


----------



## Saci (12. März 2006)

schon, je mehr leute kommen, umso witziger wirds  ,des heißt au noch freunde un so mitbringen (mit rad  )
un mit den verstreuten spots, des is halt son prob. aber wenn ma vorher noch en paar ma fahrn gehn, finden ma bestimmt nochn paar sachn, des klappt schon  

Achso wegen treffpunkt: zu 99% am Ostermontach, am HBF (bahnhofsvorplatz, bei den S-Bahngleisen)
Uhrzeit-----........?????? denk ma so mittags, ca. 12-13uhr, wird aber noch genau bekanntgegebn!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukGande (12. März 2006)

@ saci würd ja schon kommen bin da aber weg in den ski ferien 
lastz rocken


----------



## shield (12. März 2006)

also ich würd sagen, dass wir uns eher so um 10 treffen?! weil wenn jemand verspätung hat und und und dann wirds 12...ich erinner euch nur an letztes jahr, als ein gewisser organisatorischer leiter ein wenig später kam


----------



## Floppi (12. März 2006)

hi leutz,
was ihr da vorhabt ist ja ne bomben idee. also wir, ausm kreis pforzheim, wären gerne dabei. ich denk ma scho das wir zu fünft mindestens antanzen könnten. 

domi


----------



## Saci (12. März 2006)

@ shield, is ne gute idee, d.h. ich mussm crossie sagn dasse um 8 anfängt, dann isser um 11 da *g*

@Floppi, wär cool, wenn ihr kommt, je mehr desto besser

Aber die genaue Uhrzeit un so werden noch bekanntgegeben, au wegen wetter un so.... man weiß ja nie!


----------



## blueri-der (12. März 2006)

was plant ihr denn dann so vom bahnhof aus so alles anzufahren? ich komm von karlsruhe wollte das nur mal so wissen dass ich so einen kleinen plan hab


----------



## primaschaefer (12. März 2006)

skateparks und einzelne spots


----------



## CK-Atlantic (12. März 2006)

Tach, komme aus der Umgebung von Stuttgart und wäre auch dabei. Vlt. kommen noch ein paar von meinen Kollegen mit.


----------



## LtStoned (13. März 2006)

Streetsessions sind immer gut! Vielleicht sind auch ein paar Wiesbadener answesend.


----------



## crossie (13. März 2006)

bin noch am überlegen. denk aber schon dass ich kommen werd, auf dirtflamessession in köln habsch irgendwie keine richtige lust.

kalrsruhe wird bestimmt mal wieder lustig, war ich ewig nicht mehr.

cheers
crossie


----------



## Dirt_Master (13. März 2006)

Jo hi Tobi hier aus PF

wenns passt wäre ich auch dabei, is bestimmt lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (14. März 2006)

na klar is das lustig wenn es so lustig wird wie letztes jahr, dann wirds wahnsinn

hier mal die 2 einzigen pix die ich an dem tag nur gemacht hab - leider nur so wenig 

einmal der bikefriedhof im hbf karlsruhe beim mittagessen 
und die bamberge checken den kona cruiser


----------



## kermit* (14. März 2006)

shield schrieb:
			
		

> na klar is das lustig wenn es so lustig wird wie letztes jahr, dann wirds wahnsinn
> 
> hier mal die 2 einzigen pix die ich an dem tag nur gemacht hab - leider nur so wenig
> 
> ...



wer ist mit dem cruiser unterwegs gewesen?

hat sonst keiner pics gemacht? würde schon gerne noch ein paar sehen...

Also das muss sich dieses Jahr ändern, ich bring nen Foto mit (und mach auch mehr als 2 fotos )


----------



## AxlReen (15. März 2006)

Ja erstmal is des de Hammer was ihr da aufd Füße stellt, wenn ich mal so durchzähl komm ich locker auf 15 leut. wie viel warns den letzt mal??? Bloss denk ich net dass man die Herde wildgewordener Freerider mal so locker zusammenhalten kann. Denk so en leichter Fahrplan müsst ma schon haben Also ich komm aus Karlsrulez (Rheinstetten) und mir fallen direkt net so viele Spots ein, ich würd empfehlen auf jedenfall den Skatepark an der KLotze und am Messplatz, den Kronenplatz und den Platz hinter der Postgalerie und was mir noch einfällt is des komische Dingens vorm Check-in Center, weiss aber nett ob mann des rockn (leichter Noob halt) kann, anzufahren. 

Achso Haja ich bin auch am Start, wenn ich ich mein bike bisdahin am start hab!!!!!

Wem Gehört der Kona Cruiser??? Ein Drop und du hast ne Bananengabel

greetz Max


----------



## crossie (15. März 2006)

eigene erfahrung: wenn alle bock drauf ham, kannst du locker 80-100 leute zusammenhalten, da sind 15 mal garnichts  

scheck-in is ganz lustig, zwar nix wildes, kann man aber aufm weg zum messplatz mitnehmen. 

cheers


----------



## shield (15. März 2006)

scheck in is vielleicht "NUR GEIL"

machen wir wieder: "wer-kann-am-schnelsten-treppen-moshen"

@AxlReen: ich war an dem tag zu beschäftigt mir staunen, sonst mach immer bilder von den amigos, aber an so nem tag kannste nur gucken...


----------



## Saci (15. März 2006)

Tach, also: wir würden am Samstag (18.3.) uns ma gern en überblick über die spots in KA verschaffen, so ne kleine session halt, treffen uns am SA zwischen halb 12 und 12 am hauptbahnhof annen S-Bahngleisn, würdn uns freuen wenn en paar leut noch mitfahrn würden, also..
Man sieht sich  
---Spätestens an Ostern----

Gruß Daniel


----------



## kermit* (16. März 2006)

Also ich würde am Samstag mitkommen, dann lern ich noch vor Ostern ein paar neue Spots kennen.
Samstags ist wahrscheinlich eher schlecht mit so Spots wie Scheck in oder dem Platz hinter der Postgalerie, aber mal schauen.
Bin dann so gegen halb 12 am HBF, wenn sich nichts ändert...


----------



## primaschaefer (16. März 2006)

kermit* finde ich super von dir


----------



## crossie (18. März 2006)

also ihr lutscher steht das jetz fest mit ostermontag, 17.4.2006, um 11 am HBF? 

13 uhr find ich definitiv zu spät. und wenn wir schon vorher 2h fahrn können wir ja wieder kollektiv mc'es überfallen  

denke eh dass es dieses mal mehr leute da hin zieht  

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (18. März 2006)

da ich heut leider nich in karlsruhe mit dabei sein kann wegen meinem finger , der doch hoffentlich an ostern wieder heile is, eine kurze info: helm und protektoren pflicht  

@ crossaint: du überfällst doch wieder ehe den bäcker anstatt den mc am hbf  


ich würd sagen wir machen 10 uhr aus dann sind alle zwischen 10 und 11 da?!
es wird halt nur gut


----------



## blueri-der (18. März 2006)

Also leut dachte eigentlich dass ich mitkomme hab da aber keine zeit 

aber man kann das ja nochmal machen, ich will au mal mit 15leuten durch karlsruhe fahren


----------



## shield (18. März 2006)

wie wars heut???


----------



## Saci (18. März 2006)

Tach, bin grad heimgekommen un total am sack, ALSO, ich fands ganz witzig, wetter war super, wenn aun bissle windig aber egal. Saonst wars toll, warn abernet an soo vieln "spots", warn eigentlich nur anner Klotze, Staatstheater, Scheck In un Messplatz, ham au keine nuen sachen gefunden, nur altebewertes *g*, joar, bin viel zu fertig um was sinnvolles zu schreibn, solln annnere machen!!!!!! man sieht sich dann an Ostern!!


----------



## kermit* (18. März 2006)

ja klar Saci, jetzt sollen andere was sinnvolles schreiben, nachdem du als erster schlapp gemacht hast   

also ich fands echt spaßig heute, richtig gut wars vor allem am Theater fand ich, am Messplatz waren es Anfangs etwas viele Skater und Inliner, aber als noch ein paar BMXer gekommen sind, waren die meisten, die auf mehr als 2 rollen/rädern unterwegs waren, ziemlich schnell verschwunden, fand ich.

jo, wie schon gesagt, viele spots wurden nicht angefahren, aber so viele wussten wir auch nicht, das bedeutet, dass an ostern publikumswünsche dankend angenommen werden 

ich war auf dem heimweg noch am dem spot an der uni, den  wir gemeinsam nicht mehr angefahren haben wegen keine lust und defekter gustav m.. ein dank an die modellbauer mit ihren ferngesteuerten autos, die noch ne schraube übrig hatten! 

wir waren heute ca. 6 stunden unterwegs und ich denke, dass es keinem langweilig wurde, aber wenn das an ostern der fall sein sollte, kann man ja weiterfahren...

ich denke dass sowolh unsre trialer als auch die streeter heute spaß hatten, da ja nicht nur skateparks angefahren wurden.

@ shield: Protektorenpflicht is cool, hab grad mein verlöchertes bein mit vodka desinfiziert, weil meine hausapotheke nur aus nem kleinen stück pflaster besteht... hat dann doch etwas gebrannt...

noch mehr sinnvolles darf aber der Saci schreiben, wenn er sich erholt hat


----------



## crossie (18. März 2006)

moment... ihr habt nur den beschriebenen kram angefahren? das war ja bei der ersten session auch, aber irgendwie wars dann irgendwann einigen gut langweilig... ausserdem kamen von irgendwelchen locals immer wieder einwände von wegen "hier gibts doch noch viel mehr spots" etc...

aber gut, we will see...

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (18. März 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem kamen von irgendwelchen locals immer wieder einwände von wegen "hier gibts doch noch viel mehr spots" etc...



ja super, dann fahren wir doch einfach die spots an, die die locals vorschlagen, wenn sie nicht allzu weit weg sind oder nur von einer minderheit gewünscht werden... damit wär dann doch allen geholfen, oder?!


----------



## Saci (19. März 2006)

ALSO: ich beschließ des jetz einfach mal  :

- OSTERMONTAG (17.4.06)
- *Treffpunkt zwischen 10 un halb 11*
- Annen S-Bahngleisen, oder wahrsch. eher vorm "MC kotz"  

Is des OK für alle, wenn net, habter pech!  

Hab aber schon vor, nochn paar (sin ja nur noch 4 WEs dazwischen) ma in KA zu fahrn, werd des aber wieder reinschreibn.

achja @ crossie: hab des bild, des ich für dich machn wollt vergessen  , sorry kommt aber noch *g*

CYA all


----------



## AxlReen (19. März 2006)

Hört sich gut an SACi, einer muss ja des RUder bissl in die Hand nehmen. Hoff ich krieg mein bike bis dahin an Start. Dann denk ich werd ich auch die WEs dovor au mal mir riden. Die Treff-/Zeitpunkte dafür werden ja dann vom Rudermann bescheid gesacht. Gelle.

bis dahin nochn schön Sonntach

Max


----------



## Saci (19. März 2006)

AxlReen schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an SACi, einer muss ja des RUder bissl in die Hand nehmen. Hoff ich krieg mein bike bis dahin an Start. Dann denk ich werd ich auch die WEs dovor au mal mir riden. Die Treff-/Zeitpunkte dafür werden ja dann vom Rudermann bescheid gesacht. Gelle.



Jop, ICH Cheff, ihr nix    

achwas, will nur dass was anständiges dabei rauskommt, wenn ich versuch sowas (zum ersten mal  ) zu organisiern....

achja @ kermit: des allererste was ja schlapp gemacht hat war ja dein hinterreifn!!!


----------



## Floppi (19. März 2006)

da sind wir dann dabei um halb 11uhr. nur sollte man wissen wo genau der treffpunkt ist. 
Sagma ihr habt ja gestern, also samstag, ne kleine streetsession durch ka gemacht, wie wars denn?

domi


----------



## kermit* (20. März 2006)

Floppi schrieb:
			
		

> da sind wir dann dabei um halb 11uhr. nur sollte man wissen wo genau der treffpunkt ist.
> Sagma ihr habt ja gestern, also samstag, ne kleine streetsession durch ka gemacht, wie wars denn?
> 
> domi



Treffpunkt is McDo wohl am besten, die meisten werden dann noch frühstücken oder so...

Zu Samstag: Saci und ich haben oben doch schon was geschrieben...


----------



## AxlReen (21. März 2006)

Ja fett fänd ich, auch schonmal im vorraus andere Spots zu sammeln, die noch nicht genannt worden sin, hab da kurz was von Bank to fence oder so was gehört. So kann mann, und hoffentlich auch frau, schon mal die perfekte Route abstecken, die natürlcih nett bombenfest festgelegt ist. So in der Art fänd ich des mal geil. Also mir als noobiger-Local fallen jetzt grad net die brecher Spotsein. denk des sin so teile da fährt ma halt drüber so kurz mal, aber sonst sind die mir bekannten schon genannt.

praz


----------



## Floppi (27. März 2006)

Also noch ma für ziemlich doofe, wie ich halt einer bin. wann und wo treffen wir uns in KA. 
Was ich bis jetzt verstanden habe, ist das wir uns um 11uhr am mcdon. treffen, um frühstücken zu gehen, darauf freu ich mich scho, wird sicher lecker beim maces zu fressen.

domi


----------



## crossie (28. März 2006)

also wies ausschaut kommt der speedbiker aka phoenix auch...

ich bin wohl da.  ziemlich sicher. 

würde sagen 11 uhr verbindlich, und für die die noch früher sich wat zu essen inne figur drücken wollen um halb 11 vorm mäces.

oder?

cheers
crossie

p.s.: streetsession - oder was? kann jemand mal die route bekanntgeben? auch dirt dabei? oder wie oder wem?


----------



## primaschaefer (28. März 2006)

ja treffpunkt is vor dem maces im hauptbahnhof gegen 11uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (28. März 2006)

@ Französisches Frühstücksgebäck  : 1. Route brauchkein mensch  2. Dirts kenn ich nich   3. musste ersma ordentlich dein teller leerfuttern, damit die sonne schein, hier pissts  !!! warn bisher nur des einemal fahrn, wegen wetter..... wenns vorher nimmer geht, müssn ma uns halt durchradln, bis ma was finden, hab ma was von dirts in durlsch gehört, bin da grad am rumhörn...... jo mehr kann ich im moment au nich sagn... uhrzeit bleibt so!!!


----------



## AxlReen (28. März 2006)

Also, siehts ja jetzt so aus (falls Ich Hirnmüll rede verbessern): 11 UHr Treffpunkt am Gelben M in Haubtbahnhof. Könnt auch früher kommen und noch was fritzeln und wenn sich dann die meisten, ach ich weiss ja nichmal wieviel am Start sind, am Start sind, dann let´s Ride. Ja Route is echt fürn babyPOPO, die Sache die in dem Punkt halt echt mal geklärt werden sollte is was überhaupt angefahren wird. GUt grob gesagt sins zwei Skateparks (MEssplatz und KLotze) und zwei bis drei Spots (fallen mir nur Check-In und Staatstheater ein) die gerockt werden, aber: DAS DENKE ICH!!!!. Wie die Session nun richtig aussieht weiss noch niemand. Würd mal sagen, wir legen da die Sachen fest und Vorschläge für neue Spots werden auf jedenfall erwünscht. ODER???? Hat jemand welche???

JA es kotzt an raus zu schauen, ein brennendes Bikerherz zu haben und es Schifft in Strömen. Fcuk!!!!


----------



## shield (28. März 2006)

können wir nich irgendwelche dirts organisieren?
auch wenns nur n grötzingen is?!


----------



## crossie (28. März 2006)

können wir das nich weglassen? 

is ne STREETsession, in erster linie, oder? 

kann sich ja gegen ende oder wenn keine spots mehr da sind immer noch entscheiden ob wir jetz dirten gehn - rüppurr weiss ich ned ob man da fahrn kann, oder sonst wo (7 hills - muahahah  )


----------



## shield (29. März 2006)

okeeee

der croissant hat gewonnen


----------



## AxlReen (29. März 2006)

Auf dem Heimweg, wenn ich noch trabbeln kann, werd ich denk ich noch an 7Hills vorbeihuschen. MAl Schauen


----------



## Saci (29. März 2006)

7 hills is ja ma voll fürn babypopo, Rüppur is viel besser, wobei ich au schon ne weile nich mehr dort war, aber am samstach is da ja "saison opening feier", bin auf jeden dort!!! aber egal!!!!

wegen der session: also wenns voeher wetterbedingt wirklich keine möglichkeit nomma zu fahrn, müssn ma hoffn dass viele locals, also leut die direkt in KA wohnen kommen, un nochn paar ideen ham, aber des wird schon!!!

Un immer schöön brav sein uns tellerchen leermachn!!!


----------



## shield (29. März 2006)

...und wenn nich fahrn wir einfach noch nach grötzingen...


----------



## IEAtDirt (29. März 2006)

Hallo
Also ich war heut in rüppur un es is ziemlich matschig.Seeeehr matschig.
Wenns nochmal pisst braucht ma da net hin!
Was haltet ihr von uni und der kirche vor der uni.
Ok UNI is ******** aber bei der kirche gibts so ne bank mit gaaaannnzzzz großen Blumen kübeln davor....
Da kann man abubacas sran machen .
Ich weis nich ob ich kann, aber paar kumpels von mir ham gesagt sie kommen...
tolle aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (30. März 2006)

die beiden spots haben wir doch letztes jahr auch mitgenommen?!
ich erinner alle an die flugeinlage von einem radierer hinter der kirche der versucht hat über ein to(e)r(chen) zu springen......


----------



## IEAtDirt (30. März 2006)

shield schrieb:
			
		

> die beiden spots haben wir doch letztes jahr auch mitgenommen?!
> ich erinner alle an die flugeinlage von einem radierer hinter der kirche der versucht hat über ein to(e)r(chen) zu springen......


tschuldigung....
war letztes jahr nich da


----------



## Saci (1. April 2006)

moin, werd mich nachher nach rüppur begeben ("saison-opening-radln" *g*) - es is hammer wetter!!!!
mach dort au en bissle mundpropaganda für die session!!!!
Viell. find ichn paar leut, die au noch ne runde streetn gehn heut oder morgen!!!

-wollt ich nur ma gesagt ham-

Also, bis denne


----------



## AxlReen (1. April 2006)

Saci schrieb:
			
		

> moin, werd mich nachher nach rüppur begeben ("saison-opening-radln" *g*) - es is hammer wetter!!!!
> mach dort au en bissle mundpropaganda für die session!!!!
> Viell. find ichn paar leut, die au noch ne runde streetn gehn heut oder morgen!!!
> 
> ...




ja und, was Seht????


----------



## kermit* (4. April 2006)

AxlReen schrieb:
			
		

> ja und, was Seht????



Ja der Saci und ich waren am Samstag noch ein bisschen in der Stadt unterwegs, aber wir hatten auch keine Lust, nach neuen Spots zu suchen sondern haben uns am Theater vergnügt... mehr gibts da eigentlich nicht zu sagen...


----------



## AxlReen (5. April 2006)

kermit* schrieb:
			
		

> Ja der Saci und ich waren am Samstag noch ein bisschen in der Stadt unterwegs, aber wir hatten auch keine Lust, nach neuen Spots zu suchen sondern haben uns am Theater vergnügt... mehr gibts da eigentlich nicht zu sagen...



aso, hauptsache es hat Spass gemacht.

Geht einer eigentlich dieses Wochenende nochmal aus die Strasse und chekct das Revier ab. IS ja eigentlich sogesehen das letzte WE vor der Session.???
wenn ja würd ich wahrscheinlich mal mitkommen

grezz max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (6. April 2006)

hhmmm.... kein plan, wollt eigentlich am WE wo dirtn gehn (markrönnigen, oder so), abers wetter spielt da ja nich sooo mit, sodasss es wohl auf ne runde street rausläuft, ma schaun... wenn ich /wir fahrn, schreib ichs hier ma!!


----------



## Atomium (6. April 2006)

Jow...

also ich steh um 11 auch mit meinem weißen Agenten vorm Mc am HBF.

Würde dieses WE auch nochmal Streeten gehn. Wenn jemand Bock hat... grad Ort und Zeit nennen und ich bin da...

MfG Flo


----------



## Atomium (7. April 2006)

Jow...

also ich bin heute ab 3 Uhr am Messplatz... wenn jemand will kann er gerne kommen. Können dannach auch gern noch n bissl in die Stadt gehen oder auch anderes. Könnt ja mal vorbei schauen. Bis nacher...

MfG Flo


----------



## Saci (9. April 2006)

Tach, also heut gehn en paar (ich bin au dabei   ) in KA ne runde streeten, sin so ab 14 uhr unterwegs, wär cool, wenn nochn paar kommen, au wenns wetter nich soooo dolle aussieht, aber egal  

jop, also uns zu finden wird wohl nich soo schwer sein, sin halt auf jeden an den üblichen sachen (wir teffen uns so um ca. 14,15 am skatepark am messplatz), joar, de denn, ma sieht sich....

gruß daniel


----------



## AxlReen (13. April 2006)

Also der Wetterzwischenstand hier in Rheinstetten, nahe Karlsruhe, is zur Zeit nich so gut, hoff  es ändert sich noch über die Feiertage. 

War heut im Bikeladen RIDE YOUR BIKE am Queenshotel. Der Kerl is echt locker da drin. Hab mir en fette DH-Schlauch gekauft und en Felgenband damit ich für die Feiertage wieder gut beisammen bin. Worauf ich  hinaus will. Der Laden verchekt Cruiserbikes und die machen auch über des OsterWE ne Ausfahrt, scheinbar ziemilich geil, kommt halt auch aufs Wetter an. Dann hab ich ihm verzählt was Hier geplant wird und is fast hohl gedreht und fands mal bomben. Der Kerl hätt uns sogar bei der Promotion geholfen und hätt die Streetsession auf seiner HP presentiert. Dann hat er noch gleich vorgehabt bei der Session mit zumachen, gut scheinbrar fährt der ja sowas net, aber wolt mittrebbeln und en Film drehn der dann bei ihm im Laden laufen hätt sollen. Irgendwie hatt der Kerl mich gut verschpult gerade. Also beim Planen der nächsten Session, gibts en ansprechpartner. RIDE YOUR BIKE!!!! 

nur mal so am Rand

wo kauf ich am besten gute Fahrradhandschuhe in KA?????


----------



## kermit* (13. April 2006)

AxlReen schrieb:
			
		

> wo kauf ich am besten gute Fahrradhandschuhe in KA?????



Hab mir vor 2 Stunden erst neue gekauft in Pforzheim im Mr Bike. Hatten ne gute Auswahl an Fox, Dainese, Pearl Izumi (jedenfalls in meiner Größe)...

In KA kannst ja mal in den motocross laden nähe scheck in center schauen, vllt. gibts da was...


----------



## Atomium (13. April 2006)

Also der Thomas is echt cool drauf... auch wenn er eher richtung Cruiser und so bissl BMX orientiert ist.

Bikehandschuhe findet man ganz gut in der Näge vom Europaplatz...

Da is gegenüber n Peugeot Händler.. recht klein..

Wenn mich nich alles täuscht is das die gleiche Straße wo`s La Cage is (Blumenstrasse glaub)...  fast nebendran.

MfG Flo


----------



## RoTwILD..... (15. April 2006)

1x 14 jähriger mit harftail kommt auch  


hehe ich werd warscheins auch kommen hab aber wirklich die allerletzte gabel drinne naja ich hoffe es geht! 

ICH freu mich schon!"


----------



## AxlReen (15. April 2006)

Hiermit muss ich mit blutendem Herz wieder absagen!!!!

VERDAMMT.

wollt grad mein Bike reparieren, neuer Schlauch rein machen. Haja Am Schlauch liegts net dass der dauernd drauf geht. Zu kleiner Reifen!!! SH!T
Dann hats mir den Nabenspannbolzen (ich nenns jetzt mal so) verrissen, und mein Pedale ham auch irgendwie en Schuss, daim!!!
Wird bis Montag nix mehr.

ALSO wünsch euch allen viel Spass und hoff für euch dass des Wetter hält!!!

ride on


----------



## kermit* (15. April 2006)

AxlReen schrieb:
			
		

> Hiermit muss ich mit blutendem Herz wieder absagen!!!!
> 
> VERDAMMT.
> 
> ...



jetzt noch absagen... und das ohne Reiserücktrittsversicherung.... das kostet nen Kasten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoTwILD..... (16. April 2006)

*bitte gutes wetter morgen!* 

naja heute bei wetter.de ( ostermontag 38 % regenwarscheinlichkeit) *   


hehe gescheite gabel habe ich auch drinne >! naja hablwegs .../(rst)/...


----------



## crossie (16. April 2006)

morgen bei wetter.com 80% regen... auch wenns nur leichter regen is...

wenns so aussieht wie hier, kommen wir (ykcor und ich) wohl nich. 
hier is nämlich auch grad 80% regen vorausgesagt, und das wetter is einfach nur eklig. 

schei$s entscheidung. lohnt sichs denn? habt ihr nen überblick wieviel leute kommen?

cheers


----------



## RoTwILD..... (16. April 2006)

hmmm 25 so glaub und dann noch mehrere kollegen von anderen ich denke dann kommen wir auf 30


----------



## Saci (16. April 2006)

FROHE OSTERN ersma!!!!
Wieviel leutz kommen, kann ma absolut nich sagen, aber 20 wrdens selbst bei schlechtem wetter schon sein (hoff ich), wenns doch noch en lichtblick, so mot sonne un so, gibt, könntens au 40 leut werden, aber det kann ma wohl stecken!!! SHIT!!

Naja, also dann ma teller aufessen, un hoffen, ma sieht sich dann morgen!!!!!
Gruß daniel


----------



## LtStoned (16. April 2006)

guden,

bei Wetter.de sind Schauer vorrausgesagt worden(http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10727&id2=10727&ort=Karlsruhe&near=&tag=1). So'n paar Regenschauer sind ja nicht schlimm und soo kalt isses ja auch nicht.

Falls ihr die Session doch noch absagt oder verschieben wollt, sagt bitte rechtzeitig bescheid. Wiesbaden ist nämlich n paar Meter von Karlsruhe entfernt 
Wären vielleicht 4-5 Leute.

vielleicht bis Morgen
cheers


----------



## Atomium (16. April 2006)

Also ich bin morgen um 10.30 am HBF und geh dann noch Frühstücken. Ein Freund von mir kommt auch noch mit.
Zwar weniger zum Fahren, da er eher Touren und so fährt. Er is aber begeisterter Hobbyfotograph und zaubert mit seiner EOS 350D sicher traumhafte Bilder.

MfG Flo


----------



## crossie (16. April 2006)

wir überlegen noch. verdammt noch ma. geldknappheit is dumm. erst recht wenn man sichs überlegt ob das wetter scheis$e ist oder nich.

cheers


----------



## Saci (16. April 2006)

ALSO ich mach hier ma alles klar: die session findet definitiv statt, ich komm au wenns pisst wie aus kübeln,. können ja im HBF en paar grüne überrollen *g*, oder wir machen ne fresssession!!

Also, fänds cool wenn ihr alle kommt, auch crossie (bekommst au en burger), ein vorteil hatt des beschidene wetter auf jeden ma: die skateparks sin leeeeeeeeeerrr!!!

So genug der *******: BIS MOIN MÄDELS!!!!

gruß daniel!


----------



## crossie (16. April 2006)

ok. also hier siehts langsam auch so aus dass wir zu zweit kommen.
und wenn ich komm will ich auch radfahrn, mir ********gal ob alle wieder nur rumstehn. 

die kölner klären grad ab ob sie an nen auto rankommen, sind dann wohl auch da.

ich schreib noch rein wenns definitiv ein JA ist.

_EDIT: also wir sind moin so zwischen halb 11 und 11 da... die kölner kommen auch! bis denne_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tCA (17. April 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> _EDIT: also wir sind moin so zwischen halb 11 und 11 da... die kölner kommen auch! bis denne_



jaja...
kommt halt immer noch darauf an ob der crossie rechtzeitig aufsteht und den weg zu mir findet  
und dann kommt es darauf an, wie lange er dann tatsächlich noch bei dem "wasauchimmer" braucht, weshalb wir noch nen zwischenstop einlegen müssen...

aber ich HOFFE und meine güte, zur not BETE ich auch dass des wetter halbwegs trocken is  

freu mich echt scho... endlich mal wieder gescheit rollen... hrhr

so far...
der tCA

P.S.: wer mich heut auf mein blaues (naja, grün-lila-gelbes) auge anspricht, der kriegt was aufs selbige


----------



## kermit* (17. April 2006)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin morgen um 10.30 am HBF und geh dann noch Frühstücken. Ein Freund von mir kommt auch noch mit.
> Zwar weniger zum Fahren, da er eher Touren und so fährt. Er is aber begeisterter Hobbyfotograph und zaubert mit seiner EOS 350D sicher traumhafte Bilder.
> 
> MfG Flo



Fein, dann wird es dieses Jahr wohl ein paar mehr Bilder als letztes Jahr (2) geben!

Ich bin auch auf jededn Fall dabei... bis um 11 also


----------



## Saci (17. April 2006)

also, moin! scheen dass ihr ale kommt!
Wenn ich so rausguck, stell ich fest, dass hier die straßen so gut wie trocken, un der himmel recht helle is, mir isser zuuuuu helle (is ja schrecklich so viel licht um die uhrzeit), joar, also des wird schon!!

Bis spädeder!!


----------



## Atomium (17. April 2006)

Morgen..

Also der Himmerl sieht ja echt ganz ordentlich aus. So kanns von mir aus den ganzen Tag bleiben.

Komm doch erst um 11 weil ich jetzt doch daheim Frühstück.

Bis gleich...

MfG Flo


----------



## Atomium (17. April 2006)

Juhu.. schon wieder daheim.

Scheiß Glas in der Stadt... gleich n Platten vorne und hinten...

Ansonsten hats aber Spaß gemacht


----------



## Atomium (17. April 2006)

JAAA...

Meine hintere Bremsscheibe is auch krumm...

Da kann der Tag ja nur noch besser werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoTwILD..... (17. April 2006)

grosses lob war wirklich geil bis auf die spots


----------



## kermit* (17. April 2006)

RoTwILD..... schrieb:
			
		

> grosses lob war wirklich geil bis auf die spots


  starke aussage!  

fands auch sehr spaßig

wers nicht mitbekommen hat oder wer heute nicht da war:

nächste KA-Session (diesmal zum Glück nicht von Saci organisiert ) findet am 21.05.06 statt. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit wie heute.


----------



## Saci (17. April 2006)

jop, fands au relativ gelungen, am anfang war alle nochn bissle zögerlich, hat sich aber dann au gebessert, wetter wurd ja zum schluss nomma richtig hammer!!
Würd jetzt nur ma gern wissen, wo die ganzen fots landen, also, falls jemand auf seine seite oder sonstwo im netz bilder von dersession findet reinstellt, wärs nett wenner hier en link reinschmeist, THX @ all

gruß daniel


----------



## Saci (17. April 2006)

nächste KA-Session (diesmal zum Glück nicht von Saci organisiert ) findet am 21.05.06 statt. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit wie heute.[/QUOTE]

^^Jetzt hör ma zu du kleiener hoden, weißte eigentlich wie weh sone koppnuss tut?? -- dummer frosch  

Machs doch besser


----------



## Atomium (17. April 2006)

Jow... also die Bilder pack ich bei mir aufn Server sobald ich sie hab... 

Stell euch den Link dann rein wenns soweit is.

MfG Flo


----------



## AxlReen (17. April 2006)

Ach verdammt schade, dass ich nich mit konnt, ranzt mich voll an. Hab den ganzen Tag gechillt und mein gebashtes bike verflucht. Will auf jeden Fall die Pics sehen. Hat ja echt gut gerockt scheinbar, und des Wetter war auch noch leicht auf eurer Seide.

Wenn de Crossie sogar es in  unsere nice Stadt geschafft hat 


ACH,.....


			
				kermitnächste KA-Session (diesmal zum Glück nicht von Saci organisiert:D ) findet am 21.05.06 statt. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit wie heute.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> VERDAMMT da bin in Dresden, da kann ich au nich, aber hoff da wird noch ne zwischen-rein-so-locker-mal-rollen-gehn-Street-Session-mit-BlackJack-und-Nutten-"AchvergissNutten"-Äktion gehn, hoff ich
> 
> alla dann erholt euch mal alle logger flogich
> 
> max


----------



## RoTwILD..... (17. April 2006)

für nächstes mal   

*lasst die scheiss uni und den fußballplatz weg!!!*   

.... sonst werden wir wieder von kleien türkenkindern angerammelt   

ansonsten geil! der spot bei der kirche war der beste !


----------



## sander88 (17. April 2006)

war ganz spaßig. immer des mitfiebern ob der des schafft oder net.. 
rückfahrt war bei uns nich sehr amüsant: einer hat sich nen platten geholt und einer hat nen haarriss in seinem rahmen gefunden obwohl er kaum gefahren ist. 
ansonsten top. freu mich auf die nächste


----------



## LtStoned (17. April 2006)

Das war ne Hammersession! Die Atmosphäre war der Hammer und die Spots waren echt genial! 
Mir grauts schon vor Morgen früh...das gibt nen derben Muskelkater.


----------



## crossie (17. April 2006)

doch doch, war ne riiiichtig schön session, wetter hat gepasst bis auf das eine mal wos bissl genieselt hat... hat mir echt spass gemacht   

grad beim duschen noch gemerkt dass ich an der schulter ne handtellergroße schürfwunde hab, von was auch immer. mein knie sieht auch gut aus, und mein unterarm sowieso  aber _who the fkuc cares?_ war derbe lustig, wie saci schon meinte, anfangs bissl geschwächelt, aber dann sind doch recht viele gefahrn und nur einige (gell michi, daniel) rumgestanden...

freu mich echt auf die bilder, auch wenn ich bedenken haben werde, dass von den aberhunderten von bildern die gemacht wurden nur wieder ein kliiiitzekleiner bruchteil im netz landen wird.  aber überzeugt mich vom gegenteil!  

meine bilder gibts wohl irgendwie gezippt als download wenn ich was gegessen hab. wobei das größtenteils bilder von unserer nach-session waren, als die offizielle schon vorbei war.

ich hab hunger, bis später...
cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floppi (17. April 2006)

war ne geile session, muss man scho sagen, bin am gespannt auf die fotos.

die spots waren eigentlich ganz gut, nur die armen skater taten mir dann doch scho bissle leid, als wir da zu vierzigst angefahren kamen, verzogen die scho dat gesicht. naja ich fands klasse.

hatten ja dann doch noch glück mitm wetter.

domi


----------



## P.h.o.e.n.i.x (18. April 2006)

Jo Session hat gepasst, Bilder folgen morgen ich bin tot* 
Zu den Spots: der Fussballplatz war cool fands ******** das direkt alle abgehaun sind obwohl wir da noch am fahrn warn , den "Spot" danach hätten wir lieber ausfallen lassen . Naja hat sich gelohnt würds wieder tun, aber nich zur nächsten Session sonst wirds ja langweilig 

Good f8 good n8 


Andy

















*müde


----------



## crossie (18. April 2006)

http://www1.file-upload.net/download_18.04.06/iccal6.rar.html

n paar bilder... hoffe der rest kommt auch noch??


----------



## RoTwILD..... (18. April 2006)

kann man ne öffnen


----------



## crossie (18. April 2006)

doch. auf den link klicken, auf DOWNLOAD klicken, runterladen, entpacken mit winrar, bilder anschauen, freuen.


----------



## tCA (18. April 2006)

alsooo.. bilders sind lustig... hab ja auch eigentlich (bis halt auf die von mir) alle ich gemacht  hrhrhr...

aber hallooo??? hing ich gestern abend echt soooooo ******* in der luft? sieht ja mal übelst bähbäh aus...!

ansonsten ist auch mein fazit:
suuuuperspassige session... kannte zwar kaum jemand, hab auch net wirklich viele dabei kennengelernt aber schönes gesehn und erlebt...
vor allem hats mich gefreut dass ich seit nun über nen jahr mal wieder unsere kölner freunde gesehn hab... inkl. pinky 

joa.. was bleibt noch zu sagen? nüscht..
obwohl: seit das nächste mal morgens net so müde und fahrt mehr.. session hatte echt so "aufwachprobleme".. sind ja echt nur ne handvoll leute gefahren am "morgen".. 

so far..
der tCA


----------



## crossie (18. April 2006)

tCA schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> obwohl: seit das nächste mal morgens net so müde und fahrt mehr..



klickmich


----------



## tCA (18. April 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> klickmich



ich wei*ß*... bin aber auch gerade erst vom bööööösem herms-versand geweckt worden  

und btw:
klickmich erst recht


----------



## Biker-O (18. April 2006)

Ich bin mir fast sicher,dass alle noch ihre bilder sehen wollen 

Also wann/wo gibt´s die dann zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.h.o.e.n.i.x (18. April 2006)

sortier meine grad aus sind aber nich viele.. nur von der Europahalle...


----------



## P.h.o.e.n.i.x (18. April 2006)

so hier schonmal meine:

http://rapidshare.de/files/18330277/karlsruhe.rar.html


----------



## crossie (18. April 2006)

korreeekt  mehr !!!


----------



## tCA (18. April 2006)

P.h.o.e.n.i.x schrieb:
			
		

> so hier schonmal meine:
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/18330277/karlsruhe.rar.html



aaaaah.. 
gott sei dank war ich da net sooo ******* inner luft.. *puh*
dennoch irgendwie komisch..  

aber eine frage bleibt immer noch offen:

.
.
.
.
.
WO BLEIBT DER REST ???    

so far...
der tCA


----------



## samoorai (19. April 2006)

Hi zusammen, habe soeben meine fotos fertig hochgeladen 
http://strandschläger.de/session060417/

komplett mit ueberbelichteten, unscharfen, abgeschnittenen, verdrehten, und, und, und. 

viel spass beim durchschauen 

ach ja, sind schon ein paar... also nehmt euch etwas zeit


----------



## lelebebbel (19. April 2006)

Und für alle ohne IDN (=^ URLs mit Umlauten und son Schwachsinn  ) fähigen Browser:

entweder die übersetzte URL hier benutzen:
http://xn--strandschlger-kfb.de/session060417/



oder IDN Plugin runterladen:
http://idn.verisign-grs.com/index.jsp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samoorai (19. April 2006)

hey die url hab ich nicht ausgesucht, bin dankbar fuer den guten webspace


----------



## tCA (19. April 2006)

aaaaahhh..
gott lobe teleport pro 

aber hätt gedacht qualität der pics wäre schöner...
ich mein die technische ausrüstung war ja gegeben 

dennoch nice..

so far.. der tCA


----------



## samoorai (19. April 2006)

sorry, hab noch zu wenig erfahrung mit sportfotos, ausserdem waren die lichtverhaeltnisse nicht die besten, haette am besten meinen blitz noch per funk von der seite ausloesen muessen, etc etc etc. Ausreden, ich weiss, naechstes Mal wirds besser


----------



## crossie (19. April 2006)

soo  muss ja mal sagen, sind schicke dinger bei den photos dabei, und übung macht den meister  also next time...  

lichtverhältnisse waren aber auch teilweise echt doof mit komplett bewölktem himmel, seh ich ein ... hehe

cheers
crossie

edit: klitzekleine anregung (keine kritik) - versuch mal die cam gerade (also so: *-----*) zu halten... ich hab ne nackenstarre


----------



## LtStoned (19. April 2006)

wow! Coole Bilder!


----------



## samoorai (19. April 2006)

croissant, haha - ich hatte ja angefangen, die bilder zu drehen, aber irgendwann auf halbem wege wurds mir dann doch zu bloed, ausserdem waren manche so ziemlich 45 grad, da wusste ich nicht ob vertikal oder horizontal besser aussah... nunja... ich gelobe besserung


----------



## P.h.o.e.n.i.x (19. April 2006)

wolken sind sicher nicht das problem 

http://www.bcd-community.de/images/4images/details.php?image_id=1755


----------



## Wurst4BMX (20. April 2006)

Mmmhh... gibs noch was zu sagen ? Eig. nich ! Nur von uns bmx'er war wenig zu sehen =´´´´( !!!


----------



## =>crainer<= (20. April 2006)

Also fand die Session extrem gelungen!! Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht....freu mich schon total auf die näxte...Find die Bilder garnet mol so übel bin sogar 2 mol druf *freu* (abgesehen der Gruppenfotos;-)).
Mfg crainer


----------



## IEAtDirt (22. April 2006)

Wurst4BMX schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmhh... gibs noch was zu sagen ? Eig. nich ! Nur von uns bmx'er war wenig zu sehen =´´´´( !!!


sprach der timmä....

Lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass ihr euch verpisst habt als alle beim burger warn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (23. April 2006)

wollt ma anmerken, dass ich bei der nächste session (21.5.) leider nich dabei sein kann   , weil ich da in ILLMENAU unnerwechs bin   , schade, wär gern da.... naja kam´nn ma amchen nix!, wünsch euch dann da viel spaß!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## shield (15. Mai 2006)

also:
wann wo und wie startet die nächste session?!
am 21.5 wo genau?!

hoffe diesesmal dabei zu sein


----------



## crossie (15. Mai 2006)

mal ne runde schleichwerbung: 

*IHR KOMMT GEFÄLLIGST ALLE ZUR BIKEJAM NACH FREIBURG (3.+4. JUNI) !!!* 

nächste KA session kann ich leider nich da sein.... 

cheers


----------



## shield (15. Mai 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> *IHR KOMMT GEFÄLLIGST ALLE ZUR BIKEJAM NACH FREIBURG (3.+4. JUNI) !!!*




forget it - hab ich kohle für so ne reise?!


----------



## crossie (15. Mai 2006)

WE ticket???


----------



## shield (15. Mai 2006)

f(shield)kohle=kohle*WE ticket = 28 eier


da aber shield abhängig von kohle is ergibt sich für diese diese gleichung eine leere menge, nämlich ein leeres zugabteil


----------



## kermit* (16. Mai 2006)

shield schrieb:
			
		

> also:
> wann wo und wie startet die nächste session?!
> am 21.5 wo genau?!
> 
> hoffe diesesmal dabei zu sein



soweit ich mich erinnnern kann hieß es halb 11 bis 11 uhr am HBF...

kann aber leider nicht da sein


----------



## Saci (19. Mai 2006)

@ crossie: so wies aussieht komm ich zur Bikejam, falls ich irgendwo nochn zelt organisiert bekomm!! bring au noch son "Dirtnoob" mit (genau wie ich), un hoffentlich isses wedder besser als letztes jahr, sonst muss ich mirs au nomma überlegen!!

@kermit: meld dich ma wennde inner nähe bist ;-)


----------



## vagrand (20. Mai 2006)

also um 11 uhr losfahrn wär viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGM (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo, bin Morgen auch dabei ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit und wir können ein bisschen Biken wär cool !!!!


----------



## vagrand (20. Mai 2006)

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10727&id2=10727&ort=Karlsruhe&near=&tag=1


----------



## Floppi (20. Mai 2006)

wir kommen wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Floppi (21. Mai 2006)

scheiß wetter hier bei uns. also wir kommen net. sry. trotzdem viel spaß.

domi


----------



## AxlReen (21. Mai 2006)

ja und wie wars, bereicht fakten Schlagzeilen!!!

gruss max


----------



## muddyrider (23. Mai 2006)

War wenig los als letztes mal, nur locals.
Hat auch Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es weniger motivierend war.
Es wurde am Messplatz-Sk8park heftig fotografiert, gibt es irgendwo Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samoorai (24. Mai 2006)

so, fotos online, einige davon sind etwas..."experimentell"...

http://strandschläger.de/session060521/ 
bzw http://xn--strandschlger-kfb.de/session060521/
falls ersterer nicht geht.


----------



## muddyrider (24. Mai 2006)

Krasse Bilder!  

Schade dass du im Europa Halle nicht dabei warst...


----------



## CK-Atlantic (25. Mai 2006)

verdammt, ich habs voll verpennt. Hätte aber trotzallem net kommen können, mein Fuß is verstaucht. Gibt es schon einen weiteren Termin?


----------

